#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Αρτιότητα & οικοδομησιμότητα αγροτεμαχίου που πωλείται τμηματικά

## kajoanna

Συναδελφοι αν γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει
εχω ενα αγροτεμαχιο εκτος σχεδιου, εκτος ΖΟΕ εντος Ζωνης Αρχαιολογιας και με αγροτικο δρομο αναγνωρισμενο προ του '23 με ΦΕΚ (προσωπο οικοπεδου πανω απο 25 μ. ) και ολο το αγροτεμαχιο ειναι 9656 μ2  Πουληθηκαν τα 4 στρεμματα και εμειναν 5.50 στρεμματα . Απο τα 5.50 στρ. Θελω να πουλησω το 1.5 στρ  σαν μη αρτιο και μη οικοδομησιμο. Τα 4 στρ. εχουν προσοψη σε αγροτικο δρομο 25 μ . Παραμενουν τα 4 στρ αρτια και οικοδομησιμα?


ευχαριστω.....

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Οι Όροι Χρήσης και Κανόνες Λειτουργίας είναι σαφείς:

3. *Δεν γράφουμε με κεφαλαία*, "*greeklish*"  ούτε στο κείμενο των μηνυμάτων ούτε στους τίτλους των θεμάτων και  φροντίζουμε ώστε τα μηνύματά μας να είναι ορθογραφημένα, με σύνταξη και  διακριτές μικρές παραγράφους όσο αυτό είναι δυνατόν.

4. Οι τίτλοι των θεμάτων πρέπει να είναι *όσο γίνεται πιο περιγραφικοί*, ορθογραφημένοι και με τόνους.

Ειδικά για τα ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ έχει τόσες υποδείξεις να μην χρησιμοποιούνται που δεν δικαιολογείται πλέον.
Ένα κείμενο με κεφαλαία είναι δυσανάγνωστο και επιπλέον τα κεφαλαία στο διαδίκτυο δηλώνουν φωνές. 
Δεν νομίζω συνάδελφε ότι μας φωνάζεις, ούτε ότι θέλεις να μας παιδέψεις για να διαβάσουμε την ανάρτησή σου.

Γι αυτό, σε παρακαλούμε να διορθώσεις τα κεφαλαία, ειδάλλως το μήνυμα θα διαγραφεί!

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Κατι τετοιο προβλεπόταν στο Ν.4014/11.
Δεν θυμάμαι αν αναφερόταν στην παρ.2 του άρθρου 24 που καταργήθηκε.
Τσέκαρέ το και θα σου λυθεί η απορία.

----------


## kkavalas

γεια σας.εχω οικόπεδο εντός σχέδιου και μου λείπει φάτσα 50cm.και 12τετραγωνικα για να είναι οικοδομήσιμο.διπλα έχω ένα στενό 2x25m το οποίο ο δήμος μου δίνει βεβαίωση ότι δεν είναι δημοτικό.εχει καεκ και στο κτηματολόγιο δεν το δηλώνει κάνεις.πως μπορώ να πάρω τα μετρά που θέλω για να είναι οικοδομήσιμο?

----------

